# Any players from Cumbria



## daveybb (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking for a games club for older players no offence intended
im 29 
tried GCN found closest to be kendal too far for me


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, I ain't heard of no "Cumbria".

But, if'n y'all tell me where it's at, I just might track somethin' down.


----------



## daveybb (Jan 1, 2008)

ill respond in cumbrian then marra

its in northern england (lake district)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

moved to wargames clubs


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I reckon that this'n the only one with that there "web presence": 
Furness Wargames


----------



## sun tzu (Feb 1, 2008)

daveybb said:


> Looking for a games club for older players no offence intended
> im 29
> tried GCN found closest to be kendal too far for me


we are in the northeast of England if you are interested


----------



## matiec (Oct 7, 2008)

*hi from Cumbria*



daveybb said:


> Looking for a games club for older players no offence intended
> im 29
> tried GCN found closest to be kendal too far for me



Hi picked this up yesterday hope you pick it up as it is a pretty old post! , not been on this site before looks interesting will have to explore further, least I know where Cumbria is I live in Penrith there are a couple of us (older than 29 !) who play fairly regularly. Nothing too competitive, am just building 40K Tau army but have access to my sons space marine which I am painting for him.
Plenty of fantasy as well (and LOTR sad I know), would be happy to sort something out but depends on your location.

Matiec


----------



## Obithius (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in Barrow-in-Furness,so it depends where you are!


----------



## idoleyes (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cumbria*

*Scott Ferguson hi just to let everyone know that West Coast Gamers over in Workington we hold regular battles 
*


----------



## Nickkennon (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi there

I am wrong side of thirty and in Carlisle looking for 40k opponents if anyone fancies a game. I have various imperium armies and looking for xenos to fight.

Regards

Nick


----------



## Nickkennon (Dec 1, 2014)

Carlisle any good?


----------

